# Greetings from jamdown



## zvenx (Aug 26, 2005)

which is what we called Jamaica up to a few years ago....
just saying hi, found out about this site yesterday I believe....
been playing music on and off for over 32 years... piano first, then guitar then bass.....still play all three competently enough 

been a professional musician for the past 13 or so years.....
a mac diehard until I decided to start using Nuendo and had to get a PC, now just a mac enthusiast .

First sequencer was EZ Vision then Studio Vision Pro from Opcode.....
first software synth was Reason....
had vandalisation in my studio about 27 months ago and that's how I got into software synths since a lot of hardware were damaged.... got the studio back up fully a few months ago, but was too late, I had already become software VSTI addicted..... so I hardly use my hardware anymore (mainly a roland man, although I still love roland filters and the virus too)...isnt' it so amazing what you get for so little cost compared to hardware synths and the ease of use... don't get me started 

I mainly do jingles/ads, music for corporate infomercials, plays, short films and like so many have my goal as scoring movies....

Although I live in Jamaica, Reggae is very little of what I do, I basically love doing jingles cause it allows me to change genres almost on a daily basis.....

what else....

Music software that have most impressed me are: Studio Vision Pro,
Reason, and Stylus RMX. I am a HUGEEEEE fan of Eric's work.....
well of course any Roland man would be .....


----------



## Jackull (Aug 26, 2005)

WelCOME MAN,

I'm sure you'll find this forum very helpful as well as enjoyable.
Are you still using VisionPro with your NUENDO?
Anyway, post some of your music here. Curious to hear.

have fun zvenx

jackULL


----------



## Toddk (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey Rasta!

Welcome! This is a great place! Just got here right before
you did... 

You use Nuendo? I use Nuendo 2.2, LOVE IT!!!

The midi isnt spectacular, but what i love about Nuendo, is
it seems to work with any third party programs or plugs
you can throw at it. 
I used to use Logic 5.5, before Emagic got bought up,
but Logic was ultra buggy compared to Nuendo.
Seemed like i had to jump through hoops to get Logic
to play nice with every plugin or VI i tried to install.

Anyway, greetings!

Looking forward to chattin witcha.
TK


----------



## zvenx (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks for the welcome...

I still use Studio Vision Pro, I still believe it is a midi killer machine.... I use it and sync it with Nuendo.. that is treat SVP as a hardware sequencer....of course for small projects it becomes a pita to work this way, so I just use Nuendo. I use 3.02 currently, and yes agree for midi it really is not all it can be.
my web site has been in process of being created for about four years now....lol.....one day I will have it up and you can hear some of my stuff....
thanks

rsp


----------



## zvenx (Aug 26, 2005)

Forgot to mention in my original post, I am also a fan of East West stuff.

rsp


----------



## Toddk (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey, more in common!

I own everything East West makes just about!

Dont have Choirs. But have everything else...  

TK


----------



## TheoKrueger (Aug 26, 2005)

Greetings Zvenx!

Welcome aboard man, enjoy your stay :wink:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 27, 2005)

Welcome Richard! I think I may have had an exchange with you already on Northernsounds, or an email list. I LOVE Jamaica, and go there regularly with my wife to a family villa there (next to Golden Eye, http://www.griffjon.com/images/travel/oracabesa.jpg (Oracabesa)). We'll be there next March, and if we make it to Kingston, I'll look you up! :wink:


----------



## zvenx (Aug 27, 2005)

I already feel at home.
thanks
yes ned it was on spectrasonics yahoo forum and I think also northern.....
(let us say after the exchange we KNEW you were a rmx beta tester  )
definitely do check me.... I have gone to your site and have heard reggae influence in some of your bass lines.

rsp


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah, I'm a BIG jungle/d n b fan, and as we know, reggae is at the origin of that, along with soooo many other electronic genres. Oh, and I'm a bassist first and foremost.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Aug 28, 2005)

Ey Richard! Welcome to V.I.! I'll bet you'll enjoy it here and get lots of inspiration...

Cheers,


----------

